# المشاكل الزوجية



## صوت صارخ (26 أكتوبر 2007)

مجموعه محاضرات مهمه جدااا لكل زوجين لاستقرار البيت المسيحى ولكل شاب وشابه مقبلين على الحياه الزوجيه
1- الخلافات الزوجيه 
http://www.4shared.com/file/12552432/fac1dfb9/____.html
2 - كيف اتخذ قرار :
 http://www.4shared.com/file/9410444/7c89b893/____.html
3 - شخصيتك اعرفها اقبلها طورها :
http://www.4shared.com/file/9411285/1b0adcde/_______.html
4 - ان اعثرتك عينك :
http://www.4shared.com/file/12034375/ff60a254/____.html
5 - كيف خدم المسيح :
http://www.4shared.com/file/9409394/8c00b661/_____.html
6 - العلاقه بالاخر :
http://www.4shared.com/file/9414343/68c0ace2/____.html
7 - المسيح كلمه الله :
http://www.4shared.com/file/13818405/cf5c4717/___-___.html
8 - كيف احقق ذاتى :
http://www.4shared.com/file/13818405/cf5c4717/___-___.html
9 - علاقتنا بالاخرين :
http://www.4shared.com/file/9413591/aa3af788/_____.html
10 - تربيه الابناء :
http://www.4shared.com/file/9412100/b34ab3ee/____.html
11 - الجنس من منظور مسيحى :
http://www.4shared.com/file/9409061/79b4e078/________.html
12 - اسئله محاضره الجنس من مفهوم مسيحى :
http://www.4shared.com/file/12813333/792b2bd1/________.html
13 - لغات الحب بين الزوجين :
http://www.4shared.com/file/12652453/5d083a07/_____.html
14 - نحو مفهوم جنسى سليم :
http://www.4shared.com/file/12813143/35ee6978/______.html
15 - الخادم مذبح وكتاب :
http://www.4shared.com/file/12812450/b8bac0d/_____.html
16 - مرآه الخادم :
http://www.4shared.com/file/9412644/d504a476/____.html
17 - شريك الحياه بين الاختيار والاكتشاف :
http://www.4shared.com/file/16833722/9eb1f5a9/____.html
18 - الكتاب المقدس وآثاره فى حياتنا الروحيه :
http://www.4shared.com/file/17036546/b1f83bb3/______-__.html
19 - مشاكل ابنائنا :
http://www.stabraammonastery.com/gifts/Dr_magdy_Es7ak/mashakel_abnana.wma
20 - النفس الناجحه 28-6-2007 :
http://www.stabraammonastery.com/gifts/Dr_magdy_Es7ak/alnfs_alnage7a_28-6-2007.wma
21 - خدمه التشجيع 5-7-2007 :
http://www.stabraammonastery.com/gifts/Dr_magdy_Es7ak/altshgee3.wma
22 - الاسره المسيحيه السعيده 8-7-2007 :
http://www.stabraammonastery.com/gifts/Dr_magdy_Es7ak/alosra_almse7ya8-7-2007.wma
23 - كيف تجعل ابنك متميزاً 13-7-2007 :
 http://www.stabraammonastery.com/gifts/Dr_magdy_Es7ak/kef_tg3l_ebnk_mtmyzn.wma
24 - كورس خدمه الكلمه الجزء الاول17-7-2007 :
http://www.stabraammonastery.com/gifts/Dr_magdy_Es7ak/kors_alklema1.wma
25 - كورس خدمه الكلمه الجزء الثانى18 :
http://www.stabraammonastery.com/gifts/Dr_magdy_Es7ak/kors_alklema2.wma


----------



## candy shop (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المشاكل الزوجية*

مجهود كبير 

اشكرك عليه 

بس ياريت تقولى ازاى احمله او اشوفه​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المشاكل الزوجية*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> مجهود كبير
> 
> اشكرك عليه
> 
> بس ياريت تقولى ازاى احمله او اشوفه​



*لا شكر على واجب
افتحي الرابط ستذهبين لموقع التحميل, بعد فترة قليلة ستظهر كلمة Download اضغطي عليها وسيتم تحميلها فى الحال
*


----------



## النهيسى (16 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراا جدااا على تعب المحبه


----------



## مورا مارون (22 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## KOKOMAN (30 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع راااااااائع يا صوت صارخ 
مرسىىىىىى جدا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااائع يا صوت صارخ
> مرسىىىىىى جدا
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



*شكرا لعبورك أخى الحبيب, ربنا يبارك فى حياتك وفى خدمتك*


----------



## لوقا عادل (23 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع رائع
شكرا علي تعبك


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 أكتوبر 2008)

لوقا عادل قال:


> موضوع رائع
> شكرا علي تعبك



*شكرا لعبورك أخى الحبيب, ربنا يبارك فى حياتك وفى خدمتك*


----------



## porio (23 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جمييييييييييييييل اوى
بجد انا باشكرك على تعبك الكبير ومجهودك العظيم دة
انا استفادت من الموضوع دة كتيييييييير وكنت فى اشد الاحتياج ليه
ربنا يعوضك تعبك
:big29::big29::big29::big29::big29::big29::big29::big29:​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 ديسمبر 2008)

porio قال:


> موضوع جمييييييييييييييل اوى
> بجد انا باشكرك على تعبك الكبير ومجهودك العظيم دة
> انا استفادت من الموضوع دة كتيييييييير وكنت فى اشد الاحتياج ليه
> ربنا يعوضك تعبك
> :big29::big29::big29::big29::big29::big29::big29::big29:​



*أهلا بك يا حبيبى, ربنا يباركك*


----------



## goreg (12 فبراير 2009)

موضوع ررررررررررررررررررررررائع


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 فبراير 2009)

goreg قال:


> موضوع ررررررررررررررررررررررائع



*شكرا حبيبي, ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 أبريل 2009)

*


النهيسى2 قال:



			بتتكلمو عن المشاكل الزوجيه وانا مش شايف اى مشكلة بس انا عندى مشكله كبيرة مش لاقى لها حل
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أقرع باب الصلاة, وستجد الحل*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أبريل 2009)

النهيسى2 قال:


> سلام المسيح انا هنا فى باب المشاكل الزوجيه ولا اجد فية اى مشكلة او حل لمشكله فاين اجدها



*أنت هنا فى منتدى الأسرة, وطلبك غير مفهوم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 أبريل 2009)

النهيسى2 قال:


> اللى انا اقصدة اين المشاكل الزوجيه واين يمكن عرضها



*يمكنك عرض أى مشكلة أسرية فى منتدى الأسرة*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى لمجهودك الجميل يا صوت صارخ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 أبريل 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> ميرسى لمجهودك الجميل يا صوت صارخ​



*شكرا أبنتى العزيزة
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 أبريل 2009)

النهيسى2 قال:


> انا بتكلم عن مشاكل زوجيه مش اسريه



*لا فرق, فالمشاكل الزوجية هى مشاكل أسرية*


----------



## girgis2 (12 مايو 2009)

*مجهود رائع*

*ربنا يبارك في خدمتك*

*ويعوض تعب محبتك بكل خير*

*وده شئ مش جديد على حضرتك*​*طبعاااا أنا مشفتش كل المحاضرات بس أنا دخلت على الموضوعات من رقم 1 حتى الموضوع رقم   15و في بعضها لما جيت أحملهم أدالي الرسالة دي:-*
The file link that you requested is not valid

المواضيع دي زي رقم (1, 3, 4, 5, 7, 8 )​


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 مايو 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> *مجهود رائع*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك في خدمتك*
> 
> ...




*أهلا بك يا غالى
لقد جربت الرابط رقم (1) فلم أجد مشكلة
أعد التجربة مرة أخرى *


----------



## girgis2 (13 مايو 2009)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أهلا بك يا غالى*
> *لقد جربت الرابط رقم (1) فلم أجد مشكلة*
> *أعد التجربة مرة أخرى *


 
*أهلا بيك يافندم*

*للأسف أنا دخلت على كل المواضيع وجربتهم*

*معرفتش أحمل غير رقم (2, 6, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15)*

*أما باقي ال(25) معرفتش أحملهم ولا أسمعهم*

*الظاهر المشكلة عندي*

*معلشي دوشت حضرتك معايا*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 مايو 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا استاذنا صوت صارخ
الرب يعوض تعب محبتك بالاجر السمائي​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 مايو 2009)

*


rgaa luswa قال:



شكرا جزيلا استاذنا صوت صارخ
الرب يعوض تعب محبتك بالاجر السمائي​

أنقر للتوسيع...


أهلا بك بُنيتي
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## tasoni queena (15 أكتوبر 2009)

رائع موضوع اكتر من رائع

شكرا ليك جدا​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*


tasoni queena قال:



رائع موضوع اكتر من رائع

شكرا ليك جدا​

أنقر للتوسيع...


أهلا بك تاسونى, نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## bent yasoo3 (22 أكتوبر 2009)

* موضوع رائـع مثل كل مواضيعـك .. ميرسي*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*


جيسي موون قال:



 موضوع رائـع مثل كل مواضيعـك .. ميرسي​

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا ابنتى الحبيبة, ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## mark2030 (19 فبراير 2010)

هاااااااى عندى سوال لو كتبت مشكلة هنا يا ترى الانبا بولا يجيب عليها بس على الايميل وليس فى البرنامج لانها خاصة وان لن يكن فماذا على فعلة ارجوكم يا احباب المسيح افيدونى لان بصراحة ؟؟؟؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 فبراير 2010)

mark2030 قال:


> هاااااااى عندى سوال لو كتبت مشكلة هنا يا ترى الانبا بولا يجيب عليها بس على الايميل وليس فى البرنامج لانها خاصة وان لن يكن فماذا على فعلة ارجوكم يا احباب المسيح افيدونى لان بصراحة ؟؟؟؟



*أهلا مارك

كلا لن يجيبك الأنبا بولا هنا

مشكلتك ترسلها للمجلس الأكليريكى ومقره فى البطريركية بالأنبا رويس بالعباسية*


----------



## Mason (19 يونيو 2010)

مواضيع بجد مهمة جداااااااااا
ومجهود رائع 
شكرا أ/ صوت صارخ 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## tamav maria (16 يوليو 2010)

مواضيع رائعه
ومجهود جبار
شكرا صوت صارخ


----------



## سعاد عطانا (12 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع رائع شكرا ليك


----------



## MICHAEL NSTAS (7 فبراير 2011)

شكرا" الموضوع حلو و روعة


----------



## ابنة الرب المحب (24 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا كتير عالموضوع الرائع , تجميع عظات ممتاز , ربنا يباركك


----------



## زهرة القصر (9 أكتوبر 2022)

يعطيك العافية


----------

